# Wife and I saw M. Buble last night...take your best shot



## GTmaker

OK folks...I brought my wife to see Micheal Buble last night in Kitchener.
Great seats, great concert, and a good time was had by all.

Will accept witty shots that show humour and taste.
I'm a big boy so lets see what you got....


----------



## david henman

...i've only seen the guy on the toob, and i love what he does.

he probably won't appeal to metalheads or the non-adventurous...

-dh


----------



## traynor_garnet

Why did you go? Were the Kenny G and Michael Bolton shows sold out?

TG:banana:


----------



## Guest

*Wow!*

Wow! Your suckin' up big time. I got hauled into a nutcracker ballet thing a couple of Christmas 's ago out in Sudbury and it still hurts to talk about it. The crap we do for booty never ceases to astound me.


----------



## Crossroads

I'm glad you enjoyed it ..viva le difference...

My wife and I saw Josh Groban last year at the Scotia Bank Place.. It is too bad not all performers put as much effort and passion as young Mr. Groban.

All people need to expand their horizons...in the last year I have seen Elton John, Josh Groban, George Thorogood, Don Ross, Ric Emmett and several local folk and roots acts....


----------



## simescan

As long as he didn't make you cry at any point,...I guess it's O.K.


----------



## GTmaker

quick replies but not nearly as leathal as I had expected.

I would actualy take a flesh wound before you'd get me to a Nutckacher Ballet.
NO ...I didnt cry but looking at all the good looking babes around me took a lot of effort not to.

By the way...saw in the paper today that Elton John is coming to Kitchener.
Seems like he is only playing Kitchener and Sudbury. WHAT'S UP WITH THAT?

I've let my guard down so plenty of time for your best shots.
Keep em coming.


----------



## Robboman

Well, if you just said "I went to Michael Buble" without mentioning your wife, you'd get ripped to shreds! The wife acts as a disclaimer, making it OK. I've done worse things, sat through many a chick flick for instance. 

Still, you seem to admit you had a good time. Hmm... Did you talk about your feelings afterwards too? :wave:


----------



## Sneaky

Well, I can't stand the guy myself, and the whole "nu crooner" genre while we are at it, but I can see it being an enjoyable show under the right circumstances. We went to see Tony Bennett last year and it was a fantastic show.

Pete

PS... We are going to see Chris Botti in a few weeks, speaking of adult comteporary pop/smoove jazz - and it was my choice, not my wife's. I think it will be a great show even though I don't really buy the guys albums or anything. Sometimes it's the live show that I dig more.


----------



## Robert1950

How about, "You have my condolences."


----------



## zontar

All I know is, he did a great version of the old Spider-Man cartoon theme.


----------



## noobcake

What's wrong with Michael Buble? I for one really enjoy his music.


----------



## Geek

I am envious. He's a gifted and talented artist with a fabulous voice.

Cheers!


----------



## skydigger

Although I can appreciate that some crooners have singing talent, I HATE all vocal oriented music.

Glad you and your wife enjoyed the show though. :rockon2:


----------



## traynor_garnet

Wow, I'm stunned by the responses. I cannot stand the guy, but I don' t like Oprah either . . .

TG
(Yes, I think bubble boy is the musical equivalent of Oprah)


----------



## zontar

traynor_garnet said:


> Wow, I'm stunned by the responses. I cannot stand the guy, but I don' t like Oprah either . . .
> 
> TG
> (Yes, I think bubble boy is the musical equivalent of Oprah)


Well here's all I know of him (as I mentioned above--if I've heard anything else by him, I was unaware it was him.

Spider-Man theme

I think it's a great rendition, although the musical style isn't something I'd normally listen to.


----------



## DMac604

I went to highschool with him,hes a nice guy but I didn't care for his singing then or now
I bet if you said you went to a nickleback show you'd get some zingers


----------



## Geek

OK, I'll bite. What does everyone have against Buble?

IMO, He's one of the greatest singers of all time.

Is he just "not cool" or something?


----------



## NOS Gary

A friend of mine went to high school with him, said he was a bit of an arrogant a-hole. I saw him interviewed on TV and he is definitley a bit of an arrogant a-hole. I'll give him this - he is blessed with a great voice, but unfortunately zero soul. When he tries to get a little jazzy with the melody it's almost embarassing. He is marketed well however.

Speaking of Oprah, did anyone happen to catch that particular show where she had Buble, Tony Bennett, Josh Groban and Carrie Underwood on all at the same time? After their individual performances, they ended up duetting (quartetting?), each singer doing one verse from, if I recall correctly, Bennett's hit "For Once In My Life". Tony led off and he still has the chops, plus he was really in his element here. Even though I have no interest in Groban's musical genre, the kid has the voice of God and would sound incredible singing the phone book - he was very impressive. Next up, Ms. Underwood delivered her verse with such soul and confidence that I was totally blown away - by far the best performer there. Finally, Buble was the weakest of the four, but I'd have to say he held his own.

Oprah was later overheard muttering something about "an arrogant a-hole".kjdr


----------



## david henman

Geek said:


> OK, I'll bite. What does everyone have against Buble?
> IMO, He's one of the greatest singers of all time.
> Is he just "not cool" or something?



...something like that.

-dh


----------



## Jim Jones

..that and to me he comes off as a bigger douchebag than John Mayer. 

Jim


----------



## traynor_garnet

Well, let's not simply equate quality with quantity; a lot of crap moves a ton of units. No doubt his band is talented, much like the guys who program a lot of pop tracks are quite talented. 

Before, this gets out of control, if people like this guy its fine; the original poster, with tongue-in-cheek, put himself out there responses so I zinged em.

Like Oprah, Buble is marketed to a middle aged, middle class, middle of the road audience that likes "safe" choices. I don't find anything about either of them challenging, progressive, or interesting. Honestly, I find him very close to muzak and I am sick of constantly seeing his face on TV (ET Canada and E Talk, also annoying, have this dude on every freakin night!).

TG






Paul said:


> I'd love to be worthy of the same level of esteem as Oprah. I'm not sure I am in sync with her on many things, but no one can doubt her level of success.
> 
> I'm not a huge Bublé fan, but I'd give up a body part or two to be in his band. I think he has one of the most talented working big bands on the planet. Those guys can _play_!!
> 
> [snip]
> 
> I don't know about the rest of you, but worldwide sales of 10 000 000 records is better than MY musical resumé.


----------



## GTmaker

traynor_garnet said:


> Well, let's not simply equate quality with quantity; a lot of crap moves a ton of units. No doubt his band is talented, much like the guys who program a lot of pop tracks are quite talented.
> 
> Before, this gets out of control, if people like this guy its fine; the original poster, with tongue-in-cheek, put himself out there responses so I zinged em.
> 
> Like Oprah, Buble is marketed to a middle aged, middle class, middle of the road audience that likes "safe" choices. I don't find anything about either of them challenging, progressive, or interesting. Honestly, I find him very close to muzak and I am sick of constantly seeing his face on TV (ET Canada and E Talk, also annoying, have this dude on every freakin night!).
> 
> TG


I'll jump in to say that reguadless of his personal attributes, Buble must have some good folks in the background as I find his arrangements first class. Taking standards and giving them a fresh chart is never an easy thing. On this note I think he does a great job. His take on "Me and Mrs. Jones" is first rate.


----------



## traynor_garnet

Paul said:


> (my added emphasis above)
> 
> I can't speak to that in reference to Oprah, but as far as Bublé is concerned....
> 
> ...try and play the music. If that isn't challenging, progressive or interesting, to you, then what is?


From what I have heard of him, it's all been done before, done to death, and (arguably) done better (although I don't really like any vocal jazz stuff).

As I said before, if you dig his stuff, cool! Enjoy it. But to me it sounds like pedestrian commercialized music squarely aimed/marketed to the demographic I noted above. I would say the exact same thing about Dianna Krall and, to a lesser extent, Norah Jones.

TG


----------



## NOS Gary

Yeah, I agree about the artists you mention. Stuff that gets marketed as "smooth jazz", I avoid. Very watered down, non-offensive, and technically perfect interpretations of jazz that just doesn't move me. It's a shame because these performers have all the skills and real talent, but sell out to a non-thinking audience, the same ones who line up to see Wayne Newton when they're in Vegas.


----------



## faracaster

I saw him at the ACC last week. He is going to be on the Junos this year and I had to go see him to get an idea of what might song he might do and his overall look. We had great seats 13th row centre floors (thank you Bruce Allen Management). I was not looking forward to the show as I thought I might make better use of the evening going to bed before 10 pm.
However....I thought the show was very good. I enjoyed it throughly. It was like a being at the Sands in Vegas in 1960. He was very Sammy, Deano or the Chairman-like in his banter. Oddly enough I found him funnier than most "comedians" I've seen in those huge venues. The longest segment of the night was his introduction of the band and their subsquesent instrumental. It was very funny and I thought that it showed some humility on his part. Also showed that he thought his highly of his audience's appreciation of musicianship. The band was killer. Very tight and all superb players. Very cool charts and he swung like a demon. 
He is a good singer and maybe a better interpreter of tunes. He did a great version of a Willie Nelson tune that night. The other thing is he is a hit writer too. Number 1 hits "Home" from his previous album and his current hit "Everything" were co-written by him. Lets face it the man is a very talented musician and a very charismatic performer. 
Suck it up Princess'. You may not like him but there is no denying his success or his talent.

Cheers Pete


----------



## traynor_garnet

faracaster said:


> Suck it up Princess'. You may not like him but there is no denying his success or his talent.
> 
> Cheers Pete


I don't think anyone is saying he lacks talent. He's awesome at what he does . . . but what he does sucks. Kind of like be an amazing tic-tac-toe player. :smile::banana:

TG


----------



## bRian

Pete, well spoken. My wife asked if I'd wanted to go see him in Halifax Friday night. At first I hesitated only because I wasn't that familiar with the guys music. After listening to a couple of her cd's I said sure why not, I can appreciate the music, I'm not stuck on 1 genre. 

The Halifax crowd of 10000 was a diverse crowd from 6 yrs old to 70 or more. All age groups were there to see this guy perform. He went down on the stage floor and hugged and kissed a bunch of eager fans. He shared a pretty cute moment with a little girl about 6 years old. A little boy and his dad had met him 3 or 4 years ago and had their picture taken with him. After seeing the kid on his dads shoulder with an 8 X10 of Buble and the kid from that 1st meeting, Buble got them close enough to the stage for the kid to pass the photo. Another special moment was an announcement about a soldier killed in action in Afghanistan. His wife and mom were in the audience and told him _Home_ was his favorite song; I'm sure he sang that song with more heart than he'd ever had and I'm sure everyone in attendance won't forget it too soon. 

The band, they were superb, I would have enjoyed a concert of this talented group on their own. I think he said this was his 3rd trip to Halifax, he said he'd be back. If the missus wants to go back to see him again, there'll be no hesitation on this guys part.


----------



## Spikezone

Hmmm...let's see...Michael...Celine...Michael...Celine...yep, Michael wins that one hands down every time! LOL!
-Mikey
P.S. Good and bad things about Celine playing Vegas: the bad thing is that the Yanks know she's Canadian and it makes us look bad...the good thing is it keeps her out of Canada.


----------



## david henman

Spikezone said:


> Hmmm...let's see...Michael...Celine...Michael...Celine...yep, Michael wins that one hands down every time! LOL!
> -Mikey
> P.S. Good and bad things about Celine playing Vegas: the bad thing is that the Yanks know she's Canadian and it makes us look bad...the good thing is it keeps her out of Canada.



:zzz::zzz::zzz:

-dh


----------



## bRian

Eh.... I'd say buy the digits in her bank account, safe to say someone likes her music.


----------

